# The Restaurant School in Philly



## laynebell (May 25, 2006)

I just started May 1st but Chef Scandlan has got to be one of the best chefs/teachers in the nation. He is absolutely amazing. Im going to try out for the Culinary Team and everyone will be seeing us around. Look forward to sharing your kitchen with me


----------



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello,
I am goiming to be visiting the restaurant school sometime within the next few weeks for more insight into the Associates program in Pastry. How would you describe the school,Instructors,cirriculumect. Anything you have to say I would love to hear. 

Thank You


----------

